# Culinary schools in Chicago/Boston?



## mascarasnake (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are the two cities I'm looking at, and I'd just like to know what's recommended in both (as well as the food trends).

Also; what's the difference between a certificate and a bachelor's degree? Will one get you a better job than the other?


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to the library and pick up a copy of Peterson's Culinary Schools--you will find a ton of useful information.

Give or take a little, a certificate is basically one year of schooling through a college or six months full time at a culinary school, an Associates Degree is two years and a Bachelor's Degree is four years. 

Unless you are some kind of prodigy or in the right place at the right time, a universal truth is that more education generally translates into more money.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Look into:

Washburne Culinary Institute

or

Kendall College

imho the finest schools in Chicago


----------

